# Spot the V



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

So I came down stairs this morning, couldn't find Cooper anywhere, few calls out of his name and then he opened his eyes, obviously super comfy on the sofa!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty funny - I had almost the same experience this morning. I was sitting on the couch and Penny was running around the room and I was looking all over for Cash, I couldn't figure out where he was. I finally called him and he picks he head up and looks at me like I'm crazy because he was literally curled up in a ball right next to me in the corner of the couch, but he blended in and was so quiet if didn't even notice him.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Red sofa, Red dog bed, RED dog = natural camouflage 

I like it...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with my cat. If she didn't pop her head up I wouldn't have seen her. She has been confined upstairs since we brought Ruby home so nice to see her on the couch. 

Funny that you have a V colored couch. Good thing I didn't get a Weim to match my couch.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Wow, cooperman, that looks like a great comfy sofa, no wonder cooper is snuggled up on there!  Ester doesn't camouflage herself on our sofas, as they're cream, but she does hide herself completely, behind the cushions! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of many with Darcy thinking she owns the sofa, but with a look like this I just cant tell her to get off it..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They chose to sit on matching rugs...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

In the California desert. and in the fall fields.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

;D


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Not a V, but this thread reminded me of this....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

A foggy autumn day is the best to hide a Vizsla in the forest!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Rbd crispycrunch and adrino they are brill, camo dogs so funny when you look and look and until they do that little groan or move theyre just blended in.


----------

